# 12 week old puppy climbs the baby gates



## jesirose

Uh oh. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jesirose/3558136826/

This is hilarious to me, because she's all of 12 lbs, and one of my students has a 6 month old great dane and this same gate stops him. And the 1 year old Eskie just watches her climb over.

Unfortunately, now that she's figured it out, she's having a blast going from room to room. Time to tether I guess!


----------



## Westhighlander

You can try putting something on top of the gate to startle her. Can of coins or something that makes noise.


----------



## jesirose

Considering the noise the gates make when she climb over it, I can't see that helping


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Looks like you need to invest in something else...unless you don't mind that she does this.


----------



## jesirose

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Looks like you need to invest in something else...unless you don't mind that she does this.


Any suggestions on what though?


----------



## Westhighlander

Try this? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+13845+12521&pcatid=12521


----------



## jesirose

Yeah, the baby gate I have cost $15. No way we're spending $80+ on a gate. It does look like it'd be MUCH harder to climb though. 

I'll just be keeping a strong eye on her if she leaves the room. She's been doing really well. She just LOVES to jump and climb.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse

Yep, that's what I had in mind. You are going to have to teach her that climbing the gate is a no no. I heard you laughing on the tape and while it is funny and cute, it isn't something you want to encourage. It's not the size of the gate but the fact that a barrier is there that she isn't to cross. Mine could easily jump over what I have in front of the front room but they know not to because that's where Mort has his food and litter box.

It's all in how you approach the behavior.


----------



## jesirose

I didn't try to teach Sadie about barriers until she was much older, the pup is only 12 weeks old. I can teach her to wait on command but how do you suggest teaching her not to cross it ever?


----------



## Westhighlander

jesirose said:


> I didn't try to teach Sadie about barriers until she was much older, the pup is only 12 weeks old. I can teach her to wait on command but how do you suggest teaching her not to cross it ever?


You can tell her to stop or block her off every time she wants to go somewhere you don't want. Then if she stops or turn around reward her. Just keep doing that then eventually she will learn certain areas are off limits. Almost the same way people train their dogs for invisible fences before they turn on the fence.


----------



## jesirose

That's what I've been doing with the doors, body blocking her when I need to go through a door and she isn't allowed. The problem is if I'm sitting at my computer, how would I block her from climbing the gate 10 feet away?

I'm watching her, I just can't be actually at her side every minute  

I'll try using a verbal correction and getting her to come back to me, we'll see how that goes tonight.


----------



## Chris / Oakley

Looks like she doesn't actually 'climb' it, but she hops, then scratches her way over. I would suggest getting a 2nd gate and stacking it on top of that one. The other option is get some cardboard or something and attach it to the first gate so there is nothing for her to push off of on the gate, so it is smooth.


----------



## pugmom

I just saw a gate at petsmart that had a solid plastic sheet instead of that crisscross wire....that might work ....she wont be able to get a foothold on it

you might want to check craigslist.....thats a great place to find baby gates.


----------

